# Miller & Yoder Carriages



## jimmy

never heard of them what tpe of carraige are they


----------



## churumbeque

jimmy said:


> never heard of them what tpe of carraige are they


 
Now Jimmy, your in England of course you haven't heard of them. They are local Amish carriage makers that have different makes available that they build.


----------



## jimmy

well churumbeque,i,m glad there is a reason for my ignorance,there usually is,ent lol


----------



## smudger

jimmy said:


> well churumbeque,i,m glad there is a reason for my ignorance,there usually is,ent lol


 
must be a Brit thing Jimmy :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## churumbeque

smudger said:


> must be a Brit thing Jimmy :lol::lol::lol:


And Jimmy thinks sex with a woman is covering her:lol:


----------



## jimmy

churumbeque said:


> And Jimmy thinks sex with a woman is covering her:lol:


not anymore i don,t hahahaha


----------



## churumbeque

jimmy said:


> not anymore i don,t hahahaha


I'll get ya trained Jimmy


----------



## jimmy

churumbeque said:


> I'll get ya trained Jimmy


 i was only messing ,a fool with no brains knows its a service.


----------



## smudger

churumbeque said:


> And Jimmy thinks sex with a woman is covering her:lol:


 
and???????????????? :?:shock:


----------



## wschutte

Which Miller and Yoder are you referring to? There are several Yoders I know in the carriage business in IA and MN. I've also had a Miller cart. Miller and Yoder together I'm not familiar with. I've also done business with several Yoders in IN.


----------



## churumbeque

wschutte said:


> Which Miller and Yoder are you referring to? There are several Yoders I know in the carriage business in IA and MN. I've also had a Miller cart. Miller and Yoder together I'm not familiar with. I've also done business with several Yoders in IN.


I don't think the op is even on here. I sent a private message and no responce. Miller is now in Ind also. They offer totally different carriages so I think it depends on what the op is looking for to offer advice.


----------

